# Back sweetening Red wine after MLF



## KSKOH (Aug 28, 2010)

Has anyone used stevia to back sweeten wine? I understand that it will not referment and sorbate is not needed. I am interested in using this sweetener on some red wine that has undergone MLF and was wondering if it will leave an aftertaste.


----------



## frankr3 (Sep 4, 2010)

never heard of it. table sugar is the closert thing to real grape sugar. stick with what works


----------



## jet (Sep 4, 2010)

frankr3 said:


> never heard of it. table sugar is the closert thing to real grape sugar. stick with what works



Normally, you use potassium sorbate when you back sweeten, but that's not recommended for wines that have undergone MLF. I think that's why the OP was asking about Stevia.


----------



## Wade E (Sep 4, 2010)

Thats a tough one and really havent heard of anyone sweetening a wine that has gone through MLF. I dont have an answer on using Stevia as Ive heard of it but dont treally lik e th product much due to its taste.


----------

